# .mysql import in access



## black-dog (18. April 2002)

wie kann ich .slq dateien in ms-access importieren? 

es sollte doch irgendwie möglich sein durch dieses file die datenbank automatisch generieren zu lassen.


----------



## mr_d2254 (18. April 2002)

lass phpMyAdmin ein dump schema machen und dann kannste dess von access einlesen lassen...


----------



## black-dog (18. April 2002)

was meinst du genau mit einlesen? importieren?

welche felder optionen muss ich für meine bedürfnisse einschalten?


----------



## mr_d2254 (18. April 2002)

beide datenbanken selektieren, rechts auf Struktur und Daten klicken und dann OK drücken... jetzt hat ers irgendwo gespeichert und den text den er gespeichert hat kann von jeder datenbank die SQL benutzt gelesen werden... also irgendwo bei access muss es doch ein execute query oder so geben...


----------



## black-dog (18. April 2002)

ich habe versucht, ne abfrage zu erstellen und darin den von phpmyadmin2.2.3 erstellen sql-code, einzufügen.

leider ohne erfolg!

WEISS JEMAND WIE ICH DIESE .SQL DATEI INS ACCESS BEKOMME?


----------



## black-dog (18. April 2002)

weiss wirklich niemand wie ich aus folgendem text ne access-datenbank machen lassen kann???


```
# phpMyAdmin MySQL-Dump
# version 2.2.3
# http://phpwizard.net/phpMyAdmin/
# http://phpmyadmin.sourceforge.net/ (download page)
#
# Host: localhost
# Erstellungszeit: 18. April 2002 um 16:04
# Server Version: 3.23.32
# PHP Version: 4.1.0
# Datenbank : `xxx`
# --------------------------------------------------------

#
# Tabellenstruktur für Tabelle `eignungstest`
#

CREATE TABLE eignungstest (
  beruf text NOT NULL,
  vorname text NOT NULL,
  nachname text NOT NULL,
  strasse text NOT NULL,
  ort int(4) NOT NULL default '0',
  plz int(4) NOT NULL default '0',
  telefon text NOT NULL,
  email text NOT NULL,
  vertreter text NOT NULL,
  schule1_name text NOT NULL,
  schule1_ort text NOT NULL,
  schule1_von int(4) NOT NULL default '0',
  schule1_bis int(4) NOT NULL default '0',
  schule2_name text NOT NULL,
  schule2_ort text NOT NULL,
  schule2_von int(4) NOT NULL default '0',
  schule2_bis int(4) NOT NULL default '0',
  referenz1_vorname text NOT NULL,
  referenz1_nachname text NOT NULL,
  referenz1_verhaeltnis text NOT NULL,
  referenz1_telefon text NOT NULL,
  referenz2_vorname text NOT NULL,
  referenz2_nachname text NOT NULL,
  referenz2_verhaeltnis text NOT NULL,
  referenz2_telefon text NOT NULL,
  referenz3_vorname text NOT NULL,
  referenz3_nachname text NOT NULL,
  referenz3_verhaeltnis text NOT NULL,
  referenz3_telefon text NOT NULL,
  bewerbung_jahr int(4) NOT NULL default '0',
  id int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,
  PRIMARY KEY (id)
) TYPE=MyISAM;

#
# Daten für Tabelle `eignungstest`
#

INSERT INTO eignungstest VALUES ('0', '0', '0', '0', 0, 0, '27', '0', '0', '0', '0', 0, 0, '0', '0', 0, 0, '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', 2002, 1);
INSERT INTO eignungstest VALUES ('0', '0', '0', '0', 0, 0, '27', '0', '0', '0', '0', 0, 0, '0', '0', 0, 0, '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', 2002, 2);
# --------------------------------------------------------

#
# Tabellenstruktur für Tabelle `schnupperkurs`
#

CREATE TABLE schnupperkurs (
  beruf text NOT NULL,
  vorname text NOT NULL,
  nachname text NOT NULL,
  ort text NOT NULL,
  strasse text NOT NULL,
  email text NOT NULL,
  telefon text NOT NULL,
  vertreter text NOT NULL,
  plz int(4) NOT NULL default '0',
  bewerbung_jahr int(4) NOT NULL default '0',
  id int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,
  PRIMARY KEY (id)
) TYPE=MyISAM;

#
# Daten für Tabelle `schnupperkurs`
#

INSERT INTO schnupperkurs VALUES ('1', '2', '3', '', '', '', '027 ', '', 0, 2002, 1);
```


----------



## mr_d2254 (18. April 2002)

schreibt halt einen script der den query executed wenns da keine option gibt. Access is doch von MS, des hat doch ne schöne GUI... da gibts bestimmt irgendwo nen knopft.

oder hast du ein anderes db admin prog wie phpMyAdmin nur für access?


----------



## black-dog (18. April 2002)

ne, ich hab n normales access... ich glaub auch dass es da irgendwo nen knopf gibt aber hmmm, find ihn irgendwie nicht *gg*

ach ja, als php newbie ist deine variante vielleicht etwas gar schwierig, denn ich habe nicht allzuviel zeit für die arbeit.


----------

